# ExStink



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

wondering if anyone has ever tried or heard of this stuff. it's supposed to get rid of any bad smells in your fish tank and other things. it says it even promotes plant growth and lowers your nitrite and nitrates. give me your thoughts. thanks ya'll.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Does it say how it does that? Why not just try water changes and some carbon if you're desperate? Why does your tank smell? Figuring that out first might make the solution to the problem a little simpler .

Barbie


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

after a bit of googling, i found a caution regarding the use of this product: "contains a dilute oxidizing agent. do not mix with vinegar or other acetic cleansers"
then i found this at wikepedia regarding vinegar and acetic acids: "Due to incompatibilities, it is recommended to keep acetic acid away from chromic acid, ethylene glycol, nitric acid, perchloric acid, permanganates, peroxides and hydroxyls." both permanganate and peroxide are common oxidizing agents.
from the short search and results i did on this product, i would keep it out of aquarium reach. it has the potential to muck with PH, kill plants, inverts, and scaleless fish, and rob your water of oxygen. HTH.


----------



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

WOW! thanks for the heads up Lloyd. i was surely going to order some without thinking twice. thanks for doing the research. my loaches would have def hated me after this one!


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

How frequent are your water changes?

Do you have plants? Is there a lot of decaying plant matter in the tank/stuff that's uprooted?

Have you found that you're missing any fish?

A well maintained and cycled tank should have very little odour at all, if anything I'd say a slight hint of garden centre (you'll know what I mean).

Find the problem and solve it, don't just mask it.


----------

